# La signication des couleurs des bérets dans les FC



## Riel (1 May 2010)

Je suis encore confus concernant la couleurs des berets et ce qu'ils représentent.J'aimerais en savoir davantage sur ce sujet.

Je sais que..

Béret rouge: MP

Béret vert: Armée de terre

Béret Marron: Para 
(Question1: Je ne sais pas si ceux qui le porte sont tous ceux qui ont leurs cours valides ou si c'est uniquement les membres de chaques Compagnies A, 3e Bat de chaques reg d'infantrie)

Béret bleu: Air force
Képi bleu: Air force
(Question2: Pourquoi la air force a-t-elle les deux?)

Casquette de marin dont j'ignore le nom 

Béret noir: (Question3: Est-ce que c'est la marine uniquement qui ont les bérets noirs?)

Finalement, ces fameux bérets beiges, j'ai entendu dire que ce sont les membres des CANSOFCOM mais si quelqun peut m'éclaircir le coconut sur cette question finale ainsi que les autre, ce serait bien apprécié.

Merci


----------



## SeanNewman (1 May 2010)

Pour porter un béret marron le soldat doit être dans une compagnie de parachutistes. Si vous êtes qualifié pour sauter, vous obtenez les ailes rouges. Si vous appartenez à la société, vous obtenez le béret marron et des ailes blanches.  Lorsque vous arrêtez de faire partie de l'entreprise que vous allez à un béret normal, mais garder les ailes blanches.

Blindé porte aussi le béret noir.


----------



## Nagual (1 May 2010)

Les air force portent le béret lorsqu'ils sont en tenu de combat Cadpat.

Le béret beige c'est le CSOR.


----------



## aesop081 (1 May 2010)

Nagual said:
			
		

> Les air force portent le béret lorsqu'ils sont en tenu de combat Cadpat.



....et en flightsuit si desire.......et en DEU manche courte si desire.



> Le béret beige c'est le CSOR.



Non. Le beret beige c'est pour CANSOFCOM donc c'est pour CSOR, CFJIRU et 427 SOAS.


----------



## RequiemVK (4 May 2010)

Le béret noir c'est pour les membre du corps Blindés et la marine.


----------



## Nagual (7 May 2010)

Désolé pour l'erreure...


----------



## Sig_Des (7 May 2010)

Il y a aussi le béret orange pour les Tech SAR


----------



## Alea (7 May 2010)

Riel,

La signification des COULEURS DES bérets dans les FC.

Essais de trouver la façon de changer ton titre afin de faire les corrections pour les erreurs de français. Si tu n'y arrives pas, tu peux faire une recherche sur le forum à ce sujet ou demander à un modérateur du forum de le faire pour toi.


Alea


----------



## Riel (16 May 2010)

Désolé pour les petites fautes qui se sont introduites.


----------



## Alea (16 May 2010)

Riel said:
			
		

> Désolé pour les petites fautes qui se sont introduites.



C'est pas grave. Ça arrive à tout le monde 
Essais de les corriger ou demande à un modérateur de le faire pour toi.
Ils sont très à cheval sur l'orthographe et la grammaire sur le forum. Ça fait partie du code de conduite du site.

Alea


----------

